# Sticky  LFS list



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I think we should start to make a LFS list for the Southern California area.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*San Diego*

Here are a few in San Diego. I can only vouch for Fountains (pronounced fontanes), Aquatic Warehouse, and Pet Kingdom. Fontanes has some plants in decent shape but nothing special and a little pricey. Pet Kingdom usually has crap for plants and basically shoved them out of the way under some of their fauna tanks. Aquatic Warehouse is geared more toward salt water, but I take my excess plants in there for 1/3 cost store credit. Depends on who you get for how much credit you get. One guy has a clue, another one doesn't, and it's the difference of $1 per sag. subulata plantlet and $1 per three plantlets. For filter parts I go between AW and PK.

The rest of the stores I stole from the San Diego Tropical Fish Society web site. Guppy and I were at their last auction. I about broke even between the two plants I bought (ozelot sword and a ton of java moss) and the two I sold (A ton of dwarf sag. and 3 stems of b. japonica). It started at 7 and went late, but there were some definite deals there on fish and equipment (Some excellent discus went for really really cheap). Even saw a former PK employee there (Thought she was buying for the store but it turns out she quit gleefully and does computer work now).
*Aquatic Warehouse* - 5466 Complex St, Ste 204, San Diego, CA 92123

*Fountains Aquarium* - 7575 University Ave, La Mesa, CA 91941

*Live Cargo Reptiles & Fish* - 8874 La Mesa Blvd., La Mesa, CA 91941

*Mike's Aquarium & Pet Centers* - 651 Sweetwater Rd., Spring Valley Shopping Ctr., Spring Valley

*Pet Kingdom* - 3191 Sports Arena Blvd, San Diego, CA

*Pet Plaza *- 911 E. Plaza Blvd, National City, CA 91950

*Priced Rite Pets* - 775 Palm Ave, Imperial Beach, CA 91932

*South Bay Tropical* - 1172 3rd Avenue Suite D6&7, Chula Vista, CA 91911, CA 91932

*VM Aquatics* - 4344 Convoy St., Suite N, San Diego, CA 92111


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

LFS I frequent: 

Tropical Fish House: 5146 Holt Blvd. Montclair 
(909) 624-6417 Often has obscure fish, decent price, family owned, plant selection minimal

Goldfish Plus: 1027 N. Grand Ave. Covina, 91723
(626) 966-2308 Has a ton of stuff, but the owner will try and sell you the store if he could, plant selection minimal

Hacienda Aquatics: 1075 N Hacienda Blvd. La Puente, 91744 
(626) 330-4716 Often has rare fish, plant selection minimal

There are a couple more but I cannot find the addresses right now.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Total Tropical Fish
1043 W. Foothill Blvd
Upland, Ca. 91786
(909) 982-2214

They're trying to get into to plants. Rather small plant selection, but they have more than others. I usually drop by weekly ont he way home from class. I'll post and let you guys know what they have.

Their fish selection is pretty good. The tanks look very clean and healthy. If you have a thing for plecos they usually have a few varities. Their royal pleco they had the other week was just simply amazing.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...the other thread asked for a list. I'll add another one to this list.

Octopuss Garden has recently moved to a larger and more accessible location. As part of the expansion they have added a lot to their freshwater offerings, including a focus on planted tanks.

*Octopuss Garden*
858-576-7449
4865 Convoy St
San Diego, CA 92111


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Mike's in Spring Valley is a Questionable place! 

They have a great selection of fish but alot of their tanks are way overstocked. The Equipment they sell does look to be good, and as for plants...really not much of a Selection. Prices seem to be decent for what they have.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Here I hope this helps a lot of people out. This a google generated map with all the LFS in the LA-OC-SD area.
http://zoyzoy.com/aquarium/aquariumstoresmap.asp
I got it from reefcentral.com
ENJOY!!

BTW only some of the places on the map sell freshwater...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll agree about Mike's. They even had H. Polysperma for sale. That's a serious no-no. But for whatever reason they were also the only ones who had some other things I was looking for (Not fish or plants in this case).

Thanks for the link to ZoyZoy. I updated O. Garden's address and phone number.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

OH...and Live Cargo in La Mesa SUCKS! just some agressives, little equipment, and NP PLANTS!

But if you want reptiles, they're OK


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback on Live Cargo!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

The couple I frequent here in Long Beach are..

All About Fish
2535 Broadway Ave
Long BEach CA 90803
562.438.4148
Really nice selection of plants plecos and community fish 
130 gal planted aquarium for show piece(instead of the standard reef)
Huge plant selection and the guy knows a bit about plants!

Strictly Fish(lakewood)
562.421.9106
Good guys always willing to give advice.....
Large Plant selection not too much in the way of community fish...a lot of cichlids.
Huge tank of plants for sale.

Circle Pet
1940 Ximeno Ave
Long Beach CA 90815
not much for plants....sometimes a few good fish but last resort for me.
(scary incident here....went there last weekend to browse and couldnt find ONE THING that excited me, so....)


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

where i go

Neptunes Reef --> Great fish selection has cardinals, SAEs, rummy nose, male endlers; decent plant selection they had a couple of pots of glosso and dwarf hairgrass the last time. VERY KNOWLEDGABLE STAFF. Supplies/equipment overpriced, well aren't all LFSs
(310) 534-2323
www.neptunesreef.com/
2851 Pacific Coast Highway
Torrance, CA 90505

Tong's Tropical Fish --> great fish selection, okay prices. plants not good as Neptunes. so-so staff.
(562) 945-4498
15250 Whittier Blvd
Whittier, CA 90603

ditto 247plants on his review of Strictly Fish


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I can also vouch for Strictly fish bought most of my fish thier and my 60 gal tank stand and an xp2 from them and got a good deal.

I have been to Circle pet a few times one guy there doesnt know that much about plants but a nice guy talked to him for a while. They did have a few different types of shimp last time I went but nothing really special. They do Have a planted tank setup, but nothing like strictly fish.

I havent been to all about fish but after your comments about it I think I will stop by.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ya all about fish is my #1 for a lfs locally.....always has cherrys amanos and bees...plants come in on wednesdays so wednesday nights are best for first choice


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Couple in the Los Angeles area:

Oranda Aquarium
(323) 876-5059

7318 1/2 Santa Monica Blvd
West Hollywood, CA 90046
(Little west of La Brea in Trader Joe's parking lot, south side of SMBlvd.)
Decent selection of plants -- often have glosso, myriophyllum sp, r. rotundifolia, etc. Carries Flourish Excel, >$15 for 500mL. Pricey fish but will stock psuedomugil sp (blue eyed rainbowfish), rose line barbs, etc. Always have amano shrimp. Some hardscape for sale but nothing special. Never gives freebies but prices are negotiable after hardballing. Clean store.

Yo's Aquarium
(323) 871-2730

5846 Santa Monica Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90038
(West of VanNess in the AutoZone parking lot. Only entry is south side of SMBlvd as its a one-way parking lot.)
Only plants are anubias sp, crypts, bannana plants, etc. Often have decent quality fish for cheap - roseline barbs, hillstream loaches, discus, cherry shrimp, sometimes bumblebee shrimp, etc. Smelly store. Like Oranda in terms of hardscape. Easily negotiated prices and will throw in a freebie for regulars.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Neptunes Reef is a pretty good store, although the owner can sometimes be a bit moody. The store does regularly get new fish and plants in stock. Need to look around, sometimes good stuff is kinda hidden/mixed in the tanks. Found out they swap out CO2 cylinders for something like $18. Definitely a store to check out regularly.

Always have had good experiences at Strictly Fish. Definitely one of the friendliest stores I've ever visited. Make sure to get on their mailing list to not miss out on the big sales they have during the year.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah Strictly fish does have good sales and they gave me a free t-shirt at one of the sales. Its actually pretty nice for being free. Where are you Frugal Long Beach, Lakewood, Huntington. I have never been to neptunes reef but might check it out.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Frugal is in the Redondo Beach area. I believe Neptune's Reef is in Torrance.

(310) 534-2323
2851 Pacific Coast Hwy
Torrance, CA 90505


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Yep. Just a little north of you in the South Bay area. If you're coming up from Long Beach to Neptune's just exit the 405 at Crenshaw and hang a couple of lefts after exiting to get onto Crenshaw, take it to PCH, and hang a right, stay right and you'll see it in a block or two. I'm planning on checking out All About Fish asap.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Just as an FYI to everyone here: I've gone ahead and added all the stores from all of the SCAPE threads to our map on Frappr. http://www.frappr.com/scape

Anybody who would like to add other locations please be sure to include the address and phone number in the description box.


----------



## bblumberg (Mar 7, 2006)

*A few more LFS*

Some stores I have visited, some repeatedly, some often, with a few comments.

Pacific Reef 18926 Brookhurst St - Fountain Valley, CA 92708 - Brian is very friendly and knowledgeable. Not many plants but fairly decent fish, particularly salt water. We usually get items for reef tank here. My daughter and I visit every week or two just to look around. Decent looking discus but we have not bought any.

Tong's Tropical fish 8976 Warner Ave - Fountain Valley, CA 92708. This store is a completely mixed bag. They have an excellent selection of equipment, particularly aquariums and stands, and a reasonable selection of plants, substrates and plant-specific equipment. A few knowledgeable people, particularly Eric. On the other hand, I have never seen sicker looking discus anywhere. They should be embarassed. We also visit here fairly frequently to look at corals and chat.

Number 1 Tropical Fish 714 S Harbor Blvd - Santa Ana, CA 92704. No plants to speak of but outstanding healthy discus and angelfish. If you love discus, this is a do not miss store. Friendly proprietor.

Ocean Blue - just visited yesterday. This store has possibilities and I wish him success. Brian seems quite interested in establishing the store as "the" LFS for planted tanks.

Neptune's Reef - 2851 Pacific Coast Highway - Torrance, CA 90505. Just visited here a few weeks ago. Probably the best selection of plants I have seen in LFS. They also have SAEs, Otos and a variety of shrimp, none of which are reliably available at other LFS. Too far to visit frequently but good for an outing to check for new items.

405 Tropical fish 15222 Goldenwest St - Westminster, CA. 92683 - A small store with individually filtered tanks (i.e. no central system to spread disease) and outstanding discus.

Pacific Reef 2877 W Lincoln Ave - Anaheim, CA 92801. Don't get here often but their corals and planted tanks look pretty good. More fresh water and plants than the Fountain Valley Store

Bruce


----------



## bblumberg (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. BTW, is Claremont Tropical Fish still around? They were about the most reliable LFS in terms of fish quality I ever found while we lived in San Diego (but that was 7 years ago). 

Bruce


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

No...I believe they have closed their doors. They were off Convoy, right? I never could find them the last time I looked.


----------



## bblumberg (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, I think they were on Convoy. Too bad the store is gone. It was one of the most reliable places to buy fish I ever found in SD.

Bruce


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

New Wave Tropical Fish
(714) 998-8209
1960 North Tustin Street
Orange, CA 92865

Nice little mom and pop shop. The owners are extremely friendly. Decent selection of both freshwater and saltwater fish, and an ok selection of plants. Sometimes they have cherry shrimp with their plants, so if you stop by there take a quick peek. The ones I got from there were REALLY red. Also sometimes stock amanos. If you're looking for community fish, this is the place to go. If you call them and ask if they have a certain fish, and they don't, they'll ask for your number and call you as soon as the fish you want come in.

Once again, I highly recommend this store over any others in the area if you're looking for community fish.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

All About Fish is a great store, better than Strictly Fish IMO. Went there yesterday to meet up with Kurtis to sell him the driftwood, and the owner (Kurt/Curt?) was cool with it. Talked with him for a while about plants and fish, and he discussed his breeding projects with me. Very impressed with his knowledge and his friendly demeanor. When I bought a Red-Nose shrimp from him, he spent close to twenty minutes searching for me (there weren't that many left and they're hard to spot), and picked a beautiful specimen for me, but thought that it was a little too small, so gave me a buck off. I really wish I lived in Long Beach, the store is top-notch. Oh, and by the way, he told me that he was planning on adding 50 more tanks to his store specifically for the small/interesting livestock, such as boraras(!!). He also had Scarlet Badis in, as well as some other cool fish.

GO THERE! I really wish the guy the best. The only downside of the place is that directions there can be a little confusing, especially the mapquest directions I used.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

How open is he to plants? We can put him in touch with AquaBotanic...


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Im already on the case...I have talked to Robert and Kirt and we are just ironing a few things out....


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

yeah, directions there can be a bit confusing...I got lost when I went there, but it was a great store! My mom got her cories from there. Good specimens and good prices.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I stopped by New Wave Tropical Fish during lunch today. I wasn't impressed with the fish selection. The only thing worth noticing was the celebes rainbow fish.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Fish-Pets
(714) 241-0807
2413 S. Fairview Ave. #N
Santa Ana, CA 92704

Small shop. Not a store to go to if you're looking for plants. Seems to always have German Blue Ram and some not so common fish there.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Jan's Tropical Fish & Pets 
5425 Rosemead Blvd
San Gabriel, CA 91776
(626) 286-0590 

In the plaza where Sizzler is. Has a good selection of tetras/barbs. Better prices than PTF.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I stopped by 405 tropical fish just to check them out. I got four cherry shrimp for 1.50 each. These where all the cherry's He could find. I also got two algae eating shrimp for 1.50 each. They look like amanos but I am not sure. Most of the fish where pretty cheap. Nothing really rare. Did have endlers and they looked pretty cool.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Most shrimp labeled under "Algae eating shrimps" are Amanos. Same as Hacienda Aquatics.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Just a heads up, Kirt from All About Fish is going to Thailand to browse the market. He's hoping to return with contacts and hopefully more fish variety. Exciting!

He'll be back after September 12th, so if you live in the area, give him a call and see what he's got coming in.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Store recently opened, and I didn't see much in the way of freshwater plants/fish, so I didn't put it up here. Now the store is getting in plants (apparently they go very quickly and are popular) and the owner is interested in stocking some freshwater shrimp so I'll update if he decides to go through. They've already set aside one tank that will be a fully planted tank.

Window to the Sea
14061 Newport Avenue
Tustin, CA 92780
(714) 665-5900

If you're going on the 5 South, you'll see a painted window that has the store's name on your right when you're going by Tustin. The store itself is way in the back of the plaza.

Saw a lot of crypts. some rotala indica, HUGE anubias, and also some loner stems of HC floating around in the plant holding tank, so definitely worth a visit just in case.

Owner's name is Jeff and he's a nice guy.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...just a plug for folks to make sure Frappr is updated with LFS entries...

SCAPE - Group Map by Frappr Maps


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Btw, in my previous post, I said the owner's name was Jeff. That turns out to be wrong. He works there but he's not the owner/co-owner.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

BTw, in the Valley, Mark's Tropical Fish is amazing. Dont know the address, but it's in the corner street that cuts from Ventura Blvd to Laurel Canyon. EXCELLENT selection of plants, stems, amazing anubias and crypts, most traditional stuff. Prices are a bit pricey but the quality is def. worth it. Lots of stock for planted tanks, great cories, ottos, and tons of rasboras, tetras and such. His fish are so clean it's amazing, he must be dealing with other suppliers and/or cherry picking the fish.

He deals with hollywood studios a lot, he's the guy who built the custom SW tank for that Deuce Bigalow movie. Great guy to talk to, also. Very good employees.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

what city is that in, paradise?

n/m I found it, address and all...does that look correct?

Mark's Fish & Pet Supplies
12063 Ventura Pl - Studio City, CA 91604 - 818-762-7700


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

yep, that is the one. Outstanding shop. All should be like that.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Just to let you guys know, I added every store from this list that had an address posted, to my mailing list and sent a mailer. Neptunes Reef and a couple others responded. Neptunes sounds very promising. If someone wants to put up Strictly Fish's mailing address, and any other store, I will add them to my list as well.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Robert,
A while back Carl compiled a list on our Frappr page. If you go here and choose to view all pins, the places listed are different local fish stores.

Otherwise, Strictly Fish is:
*(562) 421-9106 * 
6903 Carson St
Lakewood, CA 90713


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

For the San Diego people I have to do a quick shout out for Octopus Garden on Convoy. They are mainly saltwater but recently they have been getting in a lot more fish/plants for the freshwater folks. Ron, the owner, is an awesome down to earth guy and will work with anyone. You request anything (as long as its not illegal) and he will get it for you. He has the best prices that I have seen in the area and is really doing business because its a passion. Check him out and you'll be happily surprised I think.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Store*

Hello Everybody, We have a new Aquatic Store Formerly "Rare Fish and Reptiles Specialist" but it will be "FISH ETC.." Soon, We carry JBJ Products, We have 3 gal. 12 Galo. 24 Gallon. Nano Tank. We also got Light Fixtures and JBJ Regultors. Flora Base substrate for $20 each bag, 2 bags remaining. We can also carry Flourite Substrate by Request. Right now we are still thinking of selling some plants. You'll be notified guys. Most of the lives stock are SW as of now.

We also having a 10% Discount for those who have some flyers, so ask for me "Cooper" when you got there.

I'll give the Store address tom. This Store is Around West Covina, Walnut and La puente


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Pets Etc (Formerly Rare Fish and Reptiles Specialist)
19062 La Puente Rd.
West Covina, CA 91792
Tel- 626-810-6768
Email: [email protected]

Come and visit us, especially if you own Salt water tank, we have a lots of Rare stuff. Look for me to have a 10% discount on all the items.

We have 
JBJ Regultor
JBJ Fixture
Red Sea Florabase $20.99 each
CF Bulbs
and a lot of stuff


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone know of a PetSmart somewhere (I know, I know) that has a decent selection of Eheim and Magnum filters? I travelled 30, 40 minutes today to the closest PetSmart here. No Eheim filters at all, and the only Magnum 250 they had was busted. The box was open, and the intake tube was broken. BAH!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Almost 1/2 price online, so I never really looked. They usually only have the Eccos.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

*Plug for Neptune's Reef*

Even though I live in San Diego and am familiar with the LFS's around here, I actually buy stuff only at Neptune's Reef in Torrance when I am in the LA area. The owner is knowledgeable and says the right things: for example, "don't buy any fish until you get your water under control". That is integrity. The other stores are gulags for fish.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

*We Have Plants!!!!*

Great News for SCAPE and Aquatic Gardeners around the Area (West Covina), New Shipment of Plants has just arrived:

Ludwigia Inclinata $4
Ludwigia Arcuata $4
Limpnophilia Aromatica $4
Pogostemon Stellata $4
Lobelia Cardinals $4
Dwarf Hairgrass $5.45
Reinecki rosefilia $4
Sagitaria Pussilus $4
Ammana Gracilis $4
HM $4
M. Umbrosum $4
Lilaeopsis Novaezealandiae $4

and ofcourse the Bread and Butter:
Anubias species $5-6
Java Fern species $5
Amazon Sword $4
Jungle Val $4

We are the only Fish Store around the area who sell large selection of plants and ofcourse lower price

JBJ Regultor is $120, Glass Diffuser is $18, 3 way manifold pls PM me for price

FISH ETC..
19062 La Puente Rd.
West Covina, CA 91792
6268106768


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Cooper,
What days do you normally work there? Might want to turn on the lights for the plants. :wink: There wasn't any light for the last time I visited there about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Monday to Friday, but this coming 2 weeks , i'll be working on Monday to saturday except Thursday, were closed every tuesday. We dont have plants that time thats why no lights, lol let me know when you are coming.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Dude...I was at Hacienda Aquatics yesterday per ShortFin's suggestion. Had I read this post earlier, I would have stopped by Cooper's store as well - it doesn't appear to be that much further (sheer 626 baby!!!). Maybe this weekend I'll swing by to pick up some hairgrass and microswords.

DJ


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

sure thing, let me know, how many Hairgrass you need cause honestly its the top seller right now, for micro sword we dont have it on stock, but i can do a special order if you are looking for large quantity. Let me know that your from APC/SCAPE, see you there :mrgreen:


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Guys, can we take the extras out of the LFS sticky thread? It's getting a bit crowded in here.

EDIT: Mt deleting finger has had a workout today
-Tony


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

orthikon said:


> where i go
> 
> Neptunes Reef --> Great fish selection has cardinals, SAEs, rummy nose, male endlers; decent plant selection they had a couple of pots of glosso and dwarf hairgrass the last time. VERY KNOWLEDGABLE STAFF. Supplies/equipment overpriced, well aren't all LFSs
> (310) 534-2323
> ...


I love neptune's reef!
About the endler: I purchased my first "endler" there. I was really happy till and I got home and found out it wasn't an endler. 
They have a new shipment of fish that look like endlers, but they are not. They seem to be hybrids.
EDIT: sorry for the extra posting. didn't mean to crowd out the thread even more.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

I recently visited a bunch, but the stores that i liked the best are:

1) *New Wave Tropical Fish* - Very nice freshwater fish selection. i saw completely rimless tanks here. friendly folks and i did not see any dead/diseased fish.

1960 N Tustin St
Orange, CA 92865
(714) 998-8209

Hours:
Tue-Fri. 11:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Sat-Sun. 11:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

2) *Canyon Tropical Fish* - friendly folks, great fish and betta selection, and carries almost rimless tanks.

8285 E Santa Ana Canyon Rd Ste 130
Anaheim, CA 92808
(714) 637-6102


----------



## Superinc (Aug 2, 2009)

I've gone to maybe 50 store in SoCal area ,ill do a list one day .

but the most complete , closes(to me) , clean store would be

*Jim's exotic Fish* on Sepulveda


----------



## jjm619 (Oct 16, 2009)

The three times I've been to South Bay Tropical in Chula Vista they really didn't have that much selection for plants, it seems geared more towards saltwater. They also have reptile and bird stuff. Aquatic Warehouse and Fountain's Aquarium seem pretty decent but are too far of a drive for me. I wish there was a decent place in South San Diego so I wouldn't have to drive all the way to Pet Kingdom!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Feb 21, 2010)

To update since the last post for San Diego residents and visitors: I have noticed lately that Aquatic Warehouse has increased their prices on a lot of fish and accessories. It may be because of the economy, but they priced an albino cory at $15 when you normally see them from $3-$5. I got mine for $2.00 through the forums. Anyway, Pet Kingdom seems to keep their prices lower than a bunch of stores in the area and I've had no problems with them. They also re-did their fish room. Looks a lot neater and roomier. As far as the LFS in Clairmont, Octopuss Garden and I forget the name of the other one (something with Goldfish in it);their selection was minimal and I saw some "painted fish" that made me not want to go into that store. Just my preference. As I am glad that there are LFS' in the area, it's disappointing that I have to buy them online instead of driving to the store and getting them right away.


----------



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

I was lucky to find:

*Global Aquatics Tropical Fish*

(909) 923-6173

1420 S Carlos Ave, Ontario, CA 91761

Huge warehouse fish room. 1/2 marine. Many African Cichlids. They are not afraid to order unusual species.

Plants: they just put in 6 new tanks for submerged plants. And many Pond plants(emerging, lilies, et al) which _was_ their focus.

Hardware Room: Overpriced but I have haggled numerous times with owner.


----------

